

Drake's Radioglyph - aerique
http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/futurelang.php#Radioglyphs~Drake%27s_Radioglyph

======
wladimir
I remember reading about it in a popular science book when I was young. Always
found it mightily interesting. I always wondered whether an alien intelligence
would 'get it', and how it would approach decoding it.

Too bad all our SETI attempts still turned up nothing.

------
aerique
That whole site is very enjoyable and I've got to make up for a lost hour at
work now.

